# Huron 12/26 plan?



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Planning a trip for Sunday out of Huron. Is anyone one else plan to be out? Are the floating docks still in? Chris


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

They usually leave one dock in. Why don’t you PM tagalong. He will know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes there is still one dock in at Huron. Im leaning on launchog off Catawba Sunday. Its time for it.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

island troller said:


> Yes there is still one dock in at Huron. Im leaning on launchog off Catawba Sunday. Its time for it.


Thanks for info on Huron dock. Curious why Catawba for you? Bigger fish? I like Mazuriks to fish West and north of Kelly’s. Have gotten larger fish up there in past but not limits or fast. Huron 1/2 hour closer and good recent reports.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

In the past years yes bigger fish and fast bites with little pressure. Last couple years not so good this time of year. Curious if that is just something of the past or not.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Away from the crowds I'd be in the A and B can area. Launch at Anchor point or turtle creek. Start trolling in 16ft and work your way out. Dont forget about jigging too this time of year, way way more fun I think. Find a good pod anchor up and break out the icefishing gear! You can smash them that way and get the pigs too.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick morning with my wife this am. Sw cornor of dump and in that area. 30 to 45 back on dark bandits. 1.3 to 1.5mph. Limits of real nice fish. Tagalong and yes one dock is in yet. MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM THE NORTH COAST


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

tagalong09 said:


> Quick morning with my wife this am. Sw cornor of dump and in that area. 30 to 45 back on dark bandits. 1.3 to 1.5mph. Limits of real nice fish. Tagalong and yes one dock is in yet. MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM THE NORTH COAST


Thanks Tagalong09


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

tagalong09 said:


> Quick morning with my wife this am. Sw cornor of dump and in that area. 30 to 45 back on dark bandits. 1.3 to 1.5mph. Limits of real nice fish. Tagalong and yes one dock is in yet. MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM THE NORTH COAST


Good work Steve, I am jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

tagalong09 said:


> Quick morning with my wife this am. Sw cornor of dump and in that area. 30 to 45 back on dark bandits. 1.3 to 1.5mph. Limits of real nice fish. Tagalong and yes one dock is in yet. MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM THE NORTH COAST



You talking Lorain dump? kudos to your wife that she goes with you


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks joe...you know how she is about catvhing big fish. She is a happy camper today.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm guessing huron dump


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

baitguy said:


> You talking Lorain dump? kudos to your wife that she goes with you


Steve can verify this, but I'm pretty sure he's referring to the Huron Dump.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If anyone needs a butt for a seat let me know 419 230 8314. Haven't fished in 6 weeks and getting withdrawal symptoms.

Merry Christmas and a happy healthy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Jim Stedke said:


> If anyone needs a butt for a seat let me know 419 230 8314. Haven't fished in 6 weeks and getting withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Merry Christmas and a happy healthy and prosperous New Year!


Ecnadnus an old friend and tournament competitor called and offered a seat. We fished out of Catawba around 5 hrs. 23 landed, 12 kept. Biggest around 6#. Bandits 30-40 back various bright colors, speed 1.2. Not my spot so I'll skip that part.

QUITE THE UNEXPECTED CHRISTMAS PRESENT. Thanks a ton!!


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad to see you got out. Norman and I launched Huron 8:30 ish. Turned east toward Old Woman’s creek. No marks in the 18-20 fow range so turned north. Marks @30 fow. Set up Bandits. Picked one immediately and 2nd hot didn’t stick. Then only 3 more in 6 hours. 2 on P10 Marvin 2oz 30 +50. Last one bandit salamander 110 back. Lots of marks with most 20-25 down in 30-35 fow. Speeds 1.2-1.7. Saw another post had good action west of river. Think I’m done for the season. Too much farm and home work needing done. Looking forward to March pre-spawn fishing. I will be retired from steel business then. Thanks to all who contributed information to make 2021 a good year on Erie. May see some of you at the shows. God bless you all and Happy new year. Chris.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree, the best Marc's were from 25 to the bottom. Couldn't get those deep fish to bite. We got our limits out deeper in the top 15ft of water. Bandits 30 back and ripsticks 30-30 2oz


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes you were fishing under the feeding fish. The shallow fish, that you couldn’t see on your finder were eating. Bandits 30 to 40 on the outside. P10s 20/20 with 2oz down the center.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Our luck I guess. We had 2 lures up high most of the morning. Dropped all but one lower after sky cleared. I guess by now I should know the December biters are usually up high if weather makes surface warmer than deep. Friday looks good but I have other commitments.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got iut sgsin this morning. 45 ft back ruled same lures. Been f iui shing in very dirty water very sloooow. Took a wjile but nice box at the end. Tagalong


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Not real fast, but got them in 38-40’. Actually sped up to 1.7. Caught on all kinds of leads and colors, but best was bandit 70 back. Water color/clarity was better than expected.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Steve, are you related to Snag? Maybe a 2nd cousin? You guys speak the same language! Haha. Have a Happy New Year- tight lines.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope brothers of the fish


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone fish today was nice day no wind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

